# VERY old rc car.



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

my grandpa had this rc car that was like 30 years old. he bought it at a garage sale and then it broke. the resistor burned out so he put another newer one on. he gave it to me and i just love it its fast and looks like a 1/10 scale. but the only thin i can find on it is on the reciver and it is made by thunder tiger. there is nothing else on it. i would just like to know what it is. once i get my scanner working i will put photos of it on here. there is a code on the reciver tp-r2x. if u have any info or know anybody i can call please tell me i would really appriceate it. :wave: :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Need pictures


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ya ill be putting my scanner in tonight then ill put pics on here 1 thing is it has no top.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

No problem, it can be easyer to ID with no body attached... the chassis design can tell ya what brand and type it is.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I have a OLD OLD 30 year + Team Assiciated RC500 I have been trying to re-build... any parts out there for trade?


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

whats a rc 500 worth i have a two wheel drive one with a belt drive on it with a k and b motor and another motor in parts not sure what it needs to be put back together but the car is together


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

DW what are you looking for to rebuild the RC500? May be able to help. I still have some extra parts.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Don has had every old car you can think of!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

That's becauce I am older than dirt.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Oh hay there, Well Hmmm I really dont have a mamual for it, just a box of parts... I have all the A-Arms (white plastic) and the tires (quick mount type), axles\spindles, a couple of belts and spurs, 2 alum engine mounts and it cam with a old old nova 21 engine in the origional box... Hmm I think there should be some stands to bolt the 2 halvs of the chassis together and fould only 2... Ahhhh the fiberglass top chassis has been hacked on and the holes are reamed.. none of the screw/bolts loojk right... all in all its in bad shape and not much info on how it goes together... I can do some good guessing and lay it out to what looks right?? Hmm also the dif dont feel right.
ther was no body mounds or bumpers in hte box
I think it was disassembled many years ago and the box was in bad shape so some of the parts fell out over the years?


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Maybe Okracer will do some swaping and I can use this one for parts?


----------

